# Textbereich mit Scrollbalken



## Kussilein (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich baue gerade eine Homepage mit Tabellen
In einer Zelle steht der Seiteninhalt. Diese Zelle hat eine feste Größe.
Der Text der da rein kommt ist aber teilweise sehr lang. 
Wie bekomme ich in diese Zelle einen Scrollbalken ohne den von Windows benutzen zu müssen? Ausserdem soll das Zellenhintergrundbild stehen bleiben und sich nicht verschieben, wiederholen oder so.


Es wäre toll, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.  


Kussilein


----------



## xollo (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,
probiere es doch mal so


```
<table border=1>
<tr>
<td height=100>
<DIV STYLE="width: 200px; height: 100px; overflow: auto;background-image: url(bild.gif);background-attachment: fixed;background-repeat: no-repeat;">
Text<br>
Text<br>
Text<br>
Text<br>
Text<br>
Text<br>
Text<br>
Text<br></div>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

sollte eigentlich auch im NN  laufen.

xollo


----------



## Kussilein (12. Februar 2004)

hi xollo,

vielen dank. Das funktioniert wunderbar.
Jetzt habe ich nur noch eine Frage. Weißt Du wie ich jetzt den Scrollbalken bis auf die Pfeile transparent machen oder Bilder einfügen kann?


Kussilein


----------



## xollo (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Kussilein,



> Weißt Du wie ich jetzt den Scrollbalken bis auf die Pfeile transparent machen oder Bilder einfügen kann?


also das geht soviel wie ich weis nicht.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre alle Farben des Scrollbalkens, bis die Pfeile, gleich zu setzen. Das macht aber dann nur Sinn wenn du kein Hintergrundbild hast.

gruß xollo


----------



## mond (14. Februar 2004)

Was die obige Lösung anbetrifft - Ebenen sollten grundsätzlich nicht in eine Tabelle integriert werden. (dazu sind Iframes da) 
Scrollbalken können über css beeinflusst werden. Das betrifft zumindest deren Farbe. Du kannst in den head Bereich die entsprechende css integrieren.
(eigentlich verwendet man externe css dateien, mit denen dann verschiedene htmSeiten gesteuert werden können.)
im head:
<style type="text/css">
<!--
BODY {
scrollbar-base-color: #DEDEDE;
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #999999; 
scrollbar-arrow-color: #FFFFFF; 
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #999999; 
scrollbar-face-color: #DEDEDE; 
scrollbar-highlight-color: #DEDEDE; 
scrollbar-shadow-color: #DEDEDE; 
scrollbar-track-color: #DEDEDE;
}
-->
</style>
Die entsprechenden Farbwerte kannst Du entsprechend auf Deine Seite abstimmen.

mond


----------

